# Recommendation: Deer hide tanning in central Ohio



## Tony B. (Feb 15, 2005)

Would like to preserve a nice deer hide. Just shouting out for some help from fellow hunters in Central Ohio. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

May call a taxadermist and ask where to get it done. If I remember correctly, the one I used sent the capes out of state to have them done, so there may not be any place local that does it.


----------



## Tony B. (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the advice I will call a few taxidermist and get the scoop.


----------

